# Method Statement طريقة تنفيذ البنود .... مفيده جدا



## مهندس من مصر (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اليكم بعض Method Statement لجميع البنود مفيده جدا معتمده من مكتب استشارى كبير 

الروابط 
رابط رقم 1 الاعمال المعماريه
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z6+ZmJuobLGgnOKnZKqhkZSoYaqbmpuu4

رابط رقم 2 الاعمال المدنيه
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bK2dnJqpbK6imZ2tsayZlJyiY62WlJan3

رابط رقم 3 الاعمال الكهربائيه و الميكانيكيه
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z6qbmpWqZ7OZlJSlsKyZlJyiYq2WlJap2

أرجو ان تنال رضاكم .... و ترقبوا المزيد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (2 مارس 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل ارجو اعدة التنزيل


----------



## مهندس من مصر (2 مارس 2008)

الروابط مره اخرى
الرابط الاول
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aLGflJWsZbOfluKnZKqhkZSoYaqbnZWm4


الرابط الثانى
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Zquampamaa6flJansayZlJyiY62WlJar3

الرابط الثالث
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Yq+gnJiraK+imZTzY6qZnJGlZKeZlpg=1


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (2 مارس 2008)

الرابط الثالث لا يعملfile not found


----------



## elnour2006 (2 مارس 2008)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> الرابط الثالث لا يعملfile not found



The third link in the first contribution is working ,try it again.


----------



## م. زيد (3 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً، هذا الأمر بالفعل لا يلاقي الاهتمام المطلوب، وأتمنى إن توفر لك المزيد أن تمنحنا إياه، ويا ليت تحميلك يكون على غير هذا الموقع المزعج، هنالك يا عزيزي مواقع أفضل مثل..
4shared, rapidshare, megaupload, mihd
خصوصاً أن ملفاتك صغيرة الحجم فلا مشكلة في التعامل مع تلك المواقع.


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 مارس 2008)

اشارك الاخ المهندس زيد فى رايه وياليتك ترفع الملفات على موقع اخر حتى تعم الاستفادة ان شاء الله 
لانه للاسف باءت كل محاولات التنزيل من هذا الموقع بالفشل
وفى انتظار ارائك البنائة والقيمة عن موضوعى مشروع بريمافيرا كامل بالموارد (infra works)


----------



## مهندس من مصر (3 مارس 2008)

*يا شباب الملفلت فى المرفقات*

لعيون المنتدى و الاخوه الاعزاء تم رفع الملفات فى المرفقات 

بس بعد التحميل غير امتداد الملف من zip الى rar

ارجو ان يكون التحميل اسهل الان


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 مارس 2008)

الملفات اكثر من رائعة والحمد لله اننا الححنا عليك حتى تقوم برفعهم مرة اخرى فهذا كنز كان يجب اقتناؤه بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وقد كنت اتمنى ان تضع من واقع خبرتك الواضحة فى هذا المجال method statement لمشروع تحرير المسجد الاقصى الذى سبق وان طرحته فى الملتقى


----------



## مهندس من مصر (3 مارس 2008)

أخى العزيز تامر المصرى .... انا بدرس البرنامج بتاعك و هرد عليك قريب ان شاء الله وانا يا اخى علمى لسه متواضع انا فى بداية الطريق و كمان انا مش كبير فى السن بس بحاول اعرف كل جديد ... و على العمومانا تحت امرك فىاى حاجه تطلبها


----------



## سيد طه محمد (3 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## م. زيد (6 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً.


----------



## ابو الياس (20 مارس 2008)

يا عمي الكبير كبير مشكور


----------



## ود فاجوخ (22 مارس 2008)

thanks 
but the file was correpted and unopend


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 مارس 2008)

اخونا الفاضل الاكثر من رائع مهندس من مصر

افادة ممتازة وكبيرة

افادك الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (25 مارس 2008)

من فترة لا استطيع تحميل الملفات المحمله علي الموقع ماذا عساها ان تكون المشكله (حلوه ماذا عساها دي)


----------



## omshazly (30 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (31 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ملفات ممتازة


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس اللي من مصر


----------



## managment (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت يا جماعة اى اخ فاضل ينزلنا
 Method of statement for water tank
لمبنى ادارى يعنى مشelevated


----------



## Akmal (5 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## رايه11 (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير الثواب*​


----------



## hanyabdalmaksod (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الملفات بعد تحميلها لا تعمل


----------



## shams_for_ever (22 مايو 2011)

اه اهو كده يا بشهندس الف شكر ومعلش على التعب


----------



## nakib12 (24 مايو 2011)

thanks for effort and we need method statment of road and infrastrucure


----------



## dinaelsaher (24 مايو 2011)

مهندس من مصر قال:


> لعيون المنتدى و الاخوه الاعزاء تم رفع الملفات فى المرفقات
> 
> بس بعد التحميل غير امتداد الملف من zip الى rar
> 
> ارجو ان يكون التحميل اسهل الان





جزاك الله كل خبر 
وجارى التحميل


----------



## خالد قدورة (24 مايو 2011)

*Method Statement- Casting Structural Concret*

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/eEMMHKMh/_online.html


----------



## خالد قدورة (24 مايو 2011)

*Method Statements*

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/eEMMHKMh/_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/eEMMHKMh/_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/eEMMHKMh/_online.html


----------



## virtualknight (27 مايو 2011)

مشكور على الجهد المميز


----------



## enaselsayed93 (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: يا شباب الملفلت فى المرفقات*

ما شاء اللة لقد راجعت فقط اول ملف من المعماري مجهود رائع تشكر عليه اللهم إجعلة في ميزان حسناتك يارب
ممكن من فضلك تدينا بعض المعلومات عن طريقة عمل Method Statement لمشروع كامل وليس جزء جزء بمعني طريقة تنفيذة ككل وليس علي مراحل عامة
شاكره لكم مقدماادامكم الله عزا للمهنه


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد النواري (18 يناير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله دائما


----------



## جمال شعلان (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## محمد النواري (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (18 أبريل 2013)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## thewizard0 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على المجهود...
اسمح لي بإعادة رفع الملفات الثلاثة على رابط واحد


----------



## arch_hamada (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس احمد بارك الله فيك على المجهود​
​


----------



## body55 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراجزيلا على الكنز،حيث تم التحميل من الرابط الجديدvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------

